# Cannot download latest Kindle for PC



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

...and read new e-book in my Kindle Library.  Something has changed from Nov. of last year when all this worked.  Any ideas?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Hudson Owen said:


> ...and read new e-book in my Kindle Library. Something has changed from Nov. of last year when all this worked. Any ideas?


Can you be more specific? Are you getting an error?


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Jeff said:


> Can you be more specific? Are you getting an error?


I get sent to a page that reads: Unable to Download Kindle for PC, with s list of click-able possible solutions on left. Can't remember everything I've tried. Nothing stands out, no single one click solution that I can tell. Sorry, not the clearest rendering of events.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hudson Owen said:


> I get sent to a page that reads: Unable to Download Kindle for PC, with s list of click-able possible solutions on left. Can't remember everything I've tried. Nothing stands out, no single one click solution that I can tell. Sorry, not the clearest rendering of events.


Hudson, I was able to download Kindle for PC using Firefox as my browser just now on my Win8 computer (but it was the Win7, XP and Vista version) from here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=kcp_pc_mkt_lnd?docId=1000426311

Installed fine.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a specific version of K4PC for Win 8 . . . . though the Win 7 and earlier version should work when you're working from your desktop.  I know I have both but don't really use either one so can't be sure if I've got the 'latest' of either.  I do use Firefox, mostly, rather than IE


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There's a specific version of K4PC for Win 8 . . . . though the Win 7 and earlier version should work when you're working from your desktop. I know I have both but don't really use either one so can't be sure if I've got the 'latest' of either. I do use Firefox, mostly, rather than IE


Yes, I've got both, too. In fact, I downloaded the Win 7/Vista/XP version only because of Hudson's questions here and in another thread. Pretty sure that he's using Win 7 from the other thread.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I installed the Windows 7 version on my Windows 8 OS because of some problem that I've now forgotten.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I've got both, too. In fact, I downloaded the Win 7/Vista/XP version only because of Hudson's questions here and in another thread. Pretty sure that he's using Win 7 from the other thread.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, thanks for your comments. It's always nice to have a god on my side.

I'm still using Word 2000 (and therefore Win 2000?) with XP2. It's an '05 pc. Is that the problem? No problems getting titles into my Kindle Library via Firefox. Love the way that works. Should I finally purchase a Paper White and side load from library into that? I want to avoid a big OS update now, if possible. I'm at work today.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There's a specific version of K4PC for Win 8 . . . . though the Win 7 and earlier version should work when you're working from your desktop. I know I have both but don't really use either one so can't be sure if I've got the 'latest' of either. I do use Firefox, mostly, rather than IE


Ann, I'm fairly certain my '05 pc predates Win 7. I still use Office 2000. The version of Windows installed after a big crash several years ago turned out to be bootleg. It works fine as far as I can tell.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You probably are on Windows XP, or maybe something earlier, which is no longer supported by Microsoft (or, at least, won't be after the end of next week) so programs by other developers may not support it either.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Your O5 PC likely has XP, which came out in 2001 and the version of Kindle for PC that I linked to earlier is for XP, Win 7 and Vista, and it downloaded fine.

Have you tried to download again using the link I posted? It could have been a temporary problem with Amazon's servers or sunspots or something.

Ann's right, XP is no longer supported, but should continue to work fine for at least a while. It just won't get security or other updates, and at some point new programs won't work with it, so eventually you will want to upgrade the OS or get another PC.

Though, if you are saying your current version of the OS is not an authorized copy, that could be the problem....

So, yes, sideloading to a Paperwhite is also an option. Everyone should have a Kindle.
Paperwhite WiFi
Paperwhite 3G


Betsy


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You probably are on Windows XP, or maybe something earlier, which is no longer supported by Microsoft (or, at least, won't be after the end of next week) so programs by other developers may not support it either.


What does "not support" mean? Nothing will work? Is that possible? Yipes!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Hudson Owen said:


> What does "not support" mean? Nothing will work? Is that possible? Yipes!


http://www.microsoft.com/windows/en-us/xp/end-of-xp-support.aspx


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Your O5 PC likely has XP, which came out in 2001 and the version of Kindle for PC that I linked to earlier is for XP, Win 7 and Vista, and it downloaded fine.
> 
> Have you tried to download again using the link I posted? It could have been a temporary problem with Amazon's servers or sunspots or something.
> 
> ...


I'll try the download when I get home. I can see a big upgrade coming. I have Windows 2010 at work, and I don't like it. Oh well, lots to think about. I may bury my Compaq with full honors. It's been a tough web warrior, taken many hits.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Jeff said:


> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/en-us/xp/end-of-xp-support.aspx


A lot of things 12 years old still work. Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Hudson Owen said:


> A lot of things 12 years old still work. Thanks, Jeff.


It'll work until the day you encounter malware that was designed to attack your system after Microsoft stopped sending updates. What happens then depends upon how malicious the hacker was. If you're going to keep using the PC I'd advise that you backup any important files to CD.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Jeff said:


> It'll work until the day you encounter malware that was designed to attack your system after Microsoft stopped sending updates. What happens then depends upon how malicious the hacker was. If you're going to keep using the PC I'd advise that you backup any important files to CD.


I have Malwareytes, Ad Aware, Rollback Rx--which everyone should own--and all files are backed up online via Sugarsynch--PLUS, I back up certain files by sending them to hotmail folders. PLUS PLUS, I have floppy disks, 100/250 meg zip disks, & CDs. I feel like I've left out something. Oh, right. a 4-gig thumb drive.

I think I'll go for an update to Win 7, hopefully without the need to manually reload all my program files--you know, like Groundhog Day.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Hudson Owen said:


> I have Malwareytes, Ad Aware, Rollback Rx--which everyone should own--and all files are backed up online via Sugarsynch--PLUS, I back up certain files by sending them to hotmail folders. PLUS PLUS, I have floppy disks, 100/250 meg zip disks, & CDs. I feel like I've left out something. Oh, right. a 4-gig thumb drive.
> 
> I think I'll go for an update to Win 7, hopefully without the need to manually reload all my program files--you know, like Groundhog Day.


If you can update to Windows 7, that would be your best choice. Your virus protection definitions won't be updated for XP after April.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

Why would virus definitions be going away? Is Malwarebyets, et. al. no longer going to support Win XP?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

musclehead said:


> Why would virus definitions be going away? Is Malwarebyets, et. al. no longer going to support Win XP?


Microsoft will stop supporting XP after April. That means they will no longer be receiving reports about attacks against XP nor will they be supplying lists of vulnerabilities to vendors. The vendors will be blind.


----------

